# Shiny New SH



## inge (Sep 20, 2009)

Congratulations!


----------



## Vhuynh2 (Feb 13, 2012)

That is so great!! Great job to you both!!


Sent from Petguide.com App


----------



## MillionsofPeaches (Oct 30, 2012)

oh wow that sounded exciting!!! Congratulations!


----------



## drofen (Feb 2, 2013)

Very cool! 

Now I'm going to go Google all those terms and find out what she did!


----------



## MarieP (Aug 21, 2011)

Congratulations!!! Sounds like you had some good runs! Keep up the great work.


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

Sweet indeed  Congratulations!


----------



## Hombrespop (Sep 3, 2012)

Heck of an achievement congrats!


Sent from Petguide.com App


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

way to go! I am so proud of you girls!!


----------



## Rainheart (Nov 28, 2010)

Congratulations, very exciting!


----------



## Alaska7133 (May 26, 2011)

Wow! You must have put in a lot of time working on getting to this point. So great to see success and enjoy the fruits of your and your dog's labor!


----------



## sterregold (Dec 9, 2009)

yeah, yeah, yeah! Winter says "Congrats Winter!"


----------



## 2golddogs (Oct 19, 2009)

Wow - Congratulations!!


----------



## GoldenSail (Dec 30, 2008)

Wahoo! Congrats!


----------



## boomers_dawn (Sep 20, 2009)

WOW big congrats


----------



## Claudia M (Aug 8, 2012)

I guess my post got lost in the cyberspace yesterday - well o well - Once again 
Big congrats to both of you!!!!!!!!!!!!! Way to go Winter!


----------

